# Help with capacitor problem, please



## OlCatBob (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Guys,

my neighbor gave nme a 3 hp Leland-Farraday single phase 115/230 motor, it does run, but at about 200 to 300 rpm, not the 1750 per specs. I tend to believe it's a capacitor issue, but I'm not sure how to test or even which one is start, and which is run. I am posting some pics of the motor, in hopes that one of the many talented people here can help me proceed. I am trying to put an air compressor together for my sons birthday, and I sure would like to be able to use this motor.

Bob


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 20, 2014)

OlCatBob said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> my neighbor gave nme a 3 hp Leland-Farraday single phase 115/230 motor, it does run, but at about 200 to 300 rpm, not the 1750 per specs. I tend to believe it's a capacitor issue, but I'm not sure how to test or even which one is start, and which is run. I am posting some pics of the motor, in hopes that one of the many talented people here can help me proceed. I am trying to put an air compressor together for my sons birthday, and I sure would like to be able to use this motor.
> 
> Bob



Those are both start capacitors and they are wired in parallel.


----------



## genec (Apr 20, 2014)

Im just guessing here but it appears that the caps are wired in parallel, so they are probably both used for start.
With three horsepower I would try to hook it up to 230 if available.
You should be able to give the motor a hand start by spinning it and apply
the power that would replace the need for the capacitor.  I haven't purchased any in 20 years but they shouldn't be too costly,
number should be on the side like 22MF, check for a start switch at the end.

be careful


----------



## OlCatBob (Apr 20, 2014)

John and Genec, thanks for the prompt replies. 
The motor can be hooked up for 110 or 220, and the paper tag states that it is wired for 110. the little tag that shows how to wire for 110 or for 220 is gone off the bottom of the main spec tag, or I would rewire it for 220.  I will try to look for a Leland Faraday site on the web, perhaps it would have the tag available.
By the way Genec, I appreciate your final remark, and I certainly will.

Bob


----------



## Halligan142 (Apr 21, 2014)

Depending on how many wires you have coming out of the motor it shouldn't be too hard to figure out how to rewire for the higher voltage.   You're going to want to do that if you want to run it. Looking at the name plate 34 amps @ 115 volt means you'll be running 8 gauge wire as over current protection on 10 gauge cannot exceed 30 amps even though it is technically rated for more depending on wire type.


----------



## OlCatBob (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for replying Halligan;

got any ideas on where to start with the pairings on a situation like this? I couldn't find anything on the web for a Leland-Faraday.

thanks,
Bob


----------



## Halligan142 (Apr 21, 2014)

Have a look here http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/motor_connection_diagrams.htm
And here http://www.metalwebnews.com/howto/elec-mtr/elec-mtr.html


----------



## OlCatBob (Apr 22, 2014)

Halligan,

Thanks a BUNCH! those are both excellent sites.

Bob


----------

